# Today's Surprise



## Nathan Sampson (Oct 5, 2012)

I went out to feed this afternoon and found i had a new goat in the headcount.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 5, 2012)

Unfortunately your picture isn't showing but congrats!


----------



## Nathan Sampson (Oct 5, 2012)

I fixed it thanks.


----------



## mickey328 (Oct 5, 2012)

Adorable!  Congrats


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 5, 2012)

Cute!  What breed? What gender? Looks like it has blue eyes, is that right?


----------



## Nathan Sampson (Oct 5, 2012)

She is a Boer mix. She has yellow brownish  eyes .


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 5, 2012)

She is certainly pretty! Her eyes look almost grey in the photo. Very pretty!


----------



## AnotherKim (Oct 5, 2012)

Aww. So adorable.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 5, 2012)

Great surprise!!


----------



## cindyg (Oct 5, 2012)

Isn't it fun?  I love baby surprises.  Congrats.


----------



## Nathan Sampson (Oct 6, 2012)

Here a few more pics of baby nameless so far. I am loving her ears lol.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 6, 2012)

Cute baby goat!


----------



## Roxy's momma (Oct 8, 2012)

Love the babies.....very cute!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 8, 2012)

Absolutely precious!


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 8, 2012)

awww so adorable!   I cant wait till spring so I can have some kids.


----------



## Nathan Sampson (Oct 8, 2012)

I think I got to her early enough on in her life that I have formed a bond with her already. She is not afraid of me and will run up to me to want me to pet her so I think she might be the tamest goat in the herd. My Niece named her Cocoa and I found out my nephew had named her momma chocolate and I didnt know that well now I do I think it is fitting really well.


----------



## 2goats8kids (Oct 8, 2012)

Awww, so cute. What a pleasant surprise


----------



## drdoolittle (Oct 9, 2012)

She's adorable!  I really, really want a Boer or Boer/cross doeling, but Hubby wants to have one breed/type at a time.


----------



## Nathan Sampson (Oct 10, 2012)

Here you go guys my daughters first meeting with Cocoa.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 10, 2012)

That is precious!!


----------



## AnotherKim (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww. Two little cuties!


----------



## Syman Says Farms (Oct 16, 2012)

She is just precious!!!!! Can't wait to have our own little kids running around the farm! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Nathan Sampson (Oct 16, 2012)

Check out how  Brave Cocoa is getting. This is the first one born until the little buck today.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats, cute kids - both of them.


----------



## Brown Chicka Brown Cow (Oct 17, 2012)

Must feel a lil like Christmas there...lol....congrats!!!


----------



## Syman Says Farms (Oct 18, 2012)

What a brave little girl! She kinda looks like she's saying "now, how do I get down?"


----------



## Splashy (Oct 21, 2012)

Congratulations on the beautiful kids.


----------



## poorboys (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## jodief100 (Oct 22, 2012)




----------

